# GAMING PC 50-60k [for Battlefiled]



## Drajai (Sep 6, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:*GAMING,Mainly for Online multiplayer games.Battlefield 3,upcoming Battlefield 4*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*50-60K [max=60]*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*maybe if they support *

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Win 8*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *500gb+*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *nope have a 22' led monitor*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:  *Mouse, Keyboard,DVD drive*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *Next month*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*assembler*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *Pondicherry or form online* 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *should be able to play battlefield 4 without lag.and also other new games!!!!
can the PC have wifi receiver?*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 6, 2013)

Spoiler






Drajai said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans:*GAMING,Mainly for Online multiplayer games.Battlefield 3,upcoming Battlefield 4*
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...






AMD FX 8350 -12500,
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 -11000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2500,
WD Black 500GB -4500,
Seasonic S12II 520 -5000,
Zotac GTX760 2GB -19000,
Corsair 300R Windowed Case -5000,
CM 120mm 2 RED LED fans -900,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1100.
TOTAL -61500.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2013)

Avoid Asrock Extreme 4 moterbord, that 990 FX board has 4 Phase analogue VRM design which is really bad for even handling slight overclocking. Asus M5A99FX EVO @ 11K is the best choice for 990FX based motherboard. Otherwise if OP cn settle without the plan of SLI or CF in future, he can settle with a M5A97 EVO 2.0 @ 8K.

Ad Corsair GS500 is not 5K, I think you were referring to GS600. However,  Seasonic S12II 520 is the best solution. Similarly Corsair 300R is not 5K, I think you were talking about 400R


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Avoid Asrock Extreme 4 moterbord, that 990 FX board has 4 Phase analogue VRM design which is really bad for even handling slight overclocking. Asus M5A99FX EVO @ 11K is the best choice for 990FX based motherboard. Otherwise if OP cn settle without the plan of SLI or CF in future, he can settle with a M5A97 EVO 2.0 @ 8K.
> 
> Ad Corsair GS500 is not 5K, I think you were referring to GS600. However,  Seasonic S12II 520 is the best solution. Similarly Corsair 300R is not 5K, I think you were talking about 400R



What are the number of power phases for Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 MB. Asus M5A99FX EVO is not available in India.
Ans:  Industry leading Digital 6  + 2  Phase CPU Power Design. I just found in the Asus India Site.
How much is Corsair 300R Windowed Edition in India. Can you please give a link or tell me where I can get it.Please Cilus.
Ans: ....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 7, 2013)

FX 8320 (10200)
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (11500)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2500)
WD Blue 1 TB (4000)
Zotac GTX760 (20600)
Corsair GS600 (5100)
Corsair 400R (5500)

total: 59k

also get a few 120 mm case fans.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 7, 2013)

If op will be doing mild overclocks ,my suggestion would be
FX 8350 -12500
Asus M5A97 evo R2.0-8000
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB -2500
WD Blue 1 TB -4000
amd ati hd 7970 -26000
seasonic s12ii 520 - 4000 /seasonic s12ii 620 - 5000
antec gx 700 - 4000
total around 61k


----------



## Drajai (Sep 7, 2013)

CPU;- AMD FX 8350 AMD FX 8350 - AMD: Flipkart.com

Motherboard;-

RAM;-G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

HD;-WD Blue 1 TBWD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD: Flipkart.com

GPU;-ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

Power supply:-

case:-

suggest me good motherboard,power supply and case.
Motherboard must have USB 3.0 port.
Case must have a headphone and mic port and USB 3.0 port

can i find these products cheap any other place? also this gpu *www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-amp-2-gb-graphics-card/p/itmdmtcnb5gxze6a?pid=GRCDMTCCBURFHUTZ&icmpid=reco_pp_same_graphics_card_1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

Drajai said:


> CPU;- AMD FX 8350 AMD FX 8350 - AMD: Flipkart.com
> 
> Motherboard;-
> 
> ...




AMD FX 8350 -12500,
Biostar TA990FXE -8500,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2500,
WD Black 1TB -5500,
Seasonic S12II 520 -5000,
Zotac GTX760 2GB -19000,
Corsair 300R Windowed Case -5000,
CM 120mm 2 RED LED fans -900,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1100.
TOTAL -60,000.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 7, 2013)

Drajai said:


> CPU;- AMD FX 8350 AMD FX 8350 - AMD: Flipkart.com
> 
> Motherboard;-
> 
> ...



Motherboard: Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, or if you'll be heavily overclocking, Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0

PSU: Coesair GS600

Case: Corsair 300R or 400R


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What are the number of power phases for Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 MB. Asus M5A99FX EVO is not available in India.
> Ans:  Industry leading Digital 6  + 2  Phase CPU Power Design. I just found in the Asus India Site.
> How much is Corsair 300R Windowed Edition in India. Can you please give a link or tell me where I can get it.Please Cilus.
> Ans: ....



Buddy, the quality of a VRM design can't be judged by just the number of Phases alone. The MSI 990FXA-GD65 has 8+2 Phase VRM design but it has very high number of VRM failure rate and MSI had to release a new revision of that board. That Extreme 4 motherboard has only 4 Phase VRM design which is not at all acceptable for such a high end board and it is not fully digital, resulting high power consumption, improper voltage management and high fluctuation in CPU and DRRAM voltage.
The Asus one use svery high quality VRM components with complete digital phase regulators, resulting stable overclocking and tweaking capabilities.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 8, 2013)

CPU;- AMD FX 8350                                                  -12500
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0                          -11800
RAM;-Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB                         -3000
HD;-WD Blue 1 TB                                                     -4000
GPU;-ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760                          -26000
Power supply:-Corsair GS600                                       -5400
case:- Corsair 300r                                                   -5100

is this config good? any suggestion guys 
* All the prices are from flipkart .Hope i ll get cheaper price that that in local store 

ALSO I NEED A GOOD UPS.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Drajai said:


> CPU;- AMD FX 8350                                                  -12500
> Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0                          -11800
> RAM;-Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB                         -3000
> HD;-WD Blue 1 TB                                                     -4000
> ...



hey you can get normal gtx 760 at 19k. ask in a local shop. flipkart is highly overpriced.for 26k you can get ati gd 7970 which is better than gtx760. instead of corsair gs600, i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 620 at 5.2k which is far better. also antec gx700 at 4k is better deal than overpriced corsair 300r. also get cheaper of gskill ripjaws x ram or vengeneance.
for ups get apc 1100va


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 8, 2013)

Drajai said:


> CPU;- AMD FX 8350                                                  -12500
> Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0                          -11800
> RAM;-Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB                         -3000
> HD;-WD Blue 1 TB                                                     -4000
> ...



> As* rjinpk1* has mentioned, fk is highly overpriced. Price for Zotac GTX 760 is ~21-22k.

> For ram, you should get G.Skill ripjawsX instead of vengeance as it will make installing an aftermarket cpu cooler easier.

> Corsair GS600 should be ~5200

> for 5800, you can get Corsair 400R.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 8, 2013)

CPU;- AMD FX 8350 -12500
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 -11800
RAM;-G.Skill ripjawsX 1600MHz 4GB -3000
HD;-WD Blue 1 TB -4000
GPU;-ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 -26000/ ATI Radeon 7970 26000
Power supply:-seasonic s12ii 620 -5300
case:- Coolermaster K282 K282 - Cooler Master can i use this case?[its height is below 45cm,so that it can fit on my computer table]
i think this case is not available in india
can u guys suggest a good case 45 cm height or below it.


----------



## icebags (Sep 8, 2013)

is there any equivalent intel config ?


----------



## Drajai (Sep 8, 2013)

from goggling research what i find is i5 3570k is better in gaming than FX8350
FX 8350 is better in Multitasking
What i think is buying FX 8350 [8 cores] is better bcus Nex Gen Consoles[Xobx one,PS4] are having 8 core AMD CPU so all future games will support 8 core.
Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, i5 3570k is significantly better than FX 8350 is gaming, plus when overclocked it gets even better! Nah, games won't use 8 cores well as of now.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 9, 2013)

^^ Pretty interesting thought about multi-threading nature of future games because most game developers and analysts are predicting the exact opposite of your statement. Fo current games, try Crysis 3 in an FX-8350 and i5-3570K. 
What most people forget while making such comment is about the total cost of the Intel system compared to AMD and a higher performance GPU can be integrated in the AMD config in a limited budget, resulting better gaming performance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Yes, i5 3570k is significantly better than FX 8350 is gaming, plus when overclocked it gets even better! Nah, games won't use 8 cores well as of now.



As Cilus has already mentioned, it's not just about processor's price, it's also about other parts like motherboard, PSU and aftermarket cooler. i5 4xxxk with a z87 board and aftermarket cooler will easily be more expensive than FX 8350 with 970/990 board and same aftermarket cooler.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> a higher performance GPU can be integrated in the AMD config in a limited budget, resulting better gaming performance.



absolutely correct...
those who compare two processors say i5-4670k & FX 8350 never think about the tot cost of pc.
Even if i5 gives 5 FPS more then FX 8350 with same graphic card, but fx will save around 3-5k to add for better graphics which will surely beat i5 in gaming


----------



## Drajai (Sep 18, 2013)

My local shop cant get seasonic PSU can u guys suggest me any other brands? crosair,coolermaster etc

is Asus GTX760  good? [GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Drajai said:


> My local shop cant get seasonic PSU can u guys suggest me any other brands? crosair,coolermaster etc
> 
> is Asus GTX760  good? [GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS



> that graphic card is good.

> For PSU, why not buy online? CM are not good and Corsair CX aren't that good although Corsair GS600 is good. But Seasonic S12II 620 W is better.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 18, 2013)

To all the above people, why has every one recommended 4gb ram?
Battlefield 3 in multiplayer [32 players] itself uses  ~=>4GB ram.

I'd recommend atleast 8gb for multiplayer.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, upgrading Ram is not a big deal and he can add another 4GB whenever he can arrange the fund. We have concentrated more on the core components like CPU, Motherboard, GPU and PSU which can't be replaced or upgraded easily.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Well, upgrading Ram is not a big deal and he can add another 4GB whenever he can arrange the fund. We have concentrated more on the core components like CPU, Motherboard, GPU and PSU which can't be replaced or upgraded easily.



That doesnt meant it should not be advised to him or should not be included in the budget!


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> That doesnt meant it should not be advised to him or should not be included in the budget!



You don't argue with mighty cilus. Cilus is right. All hail mighty Cilus.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> You don't argue with mighty cilus. Cilus is right. All hail mighty Cilus.


what does that mean???

A 4GB ram stick can be added after a month also.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 19, 2013)

^ it means- add a 4 GB stick now and another one later whenever you have the cash.

^ it means- add a 4 GB stick now and another one later whenever you have the cash.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 19, 2013)

^ I was talking about the personal comment


----------



## Cilus (Sep 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> You don't argue with mighty cilus. Cilus is right. All hail mighty Cilus.



Buddy, if anyone has anything to share or to ask, he should ask it here. It is not my personal forum, nor I am above any judgement.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks guys 
Going to order this config today 

Processor;- AMD FX 8350 
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 
RAM;-G.Skill ripjawsX 1600MHz 4GB[i ll add another 4gb later ]
HD;-WD Blue 1 TB
GPU;-Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 
Power supply:-seasonic s12ii 620
case:- Corsair 400r

FX 8350 bottomnecks gpu? 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX6N9uJtzPA


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 20, 2013)

Drajai said:


> Thanks guys
> Going to order this config today
> 
> Processor;- AMD FX 8350
> ...



Awesome config. there :thumbup:

If you overclock the processor a notch up, there will not be any bottlenecks.Fx 8350 will not bottleneck dual 760's, let alone a single one.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 20, 2013)

as a last min thinking should i go for a case which fits under my table?? or get the Crosair 400r and put it above the table near my led monitor 

if it should fit below the table it should be 45cm or below it  any suggestions!!!!


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 20, 2013)

Drajai said:


> as a last min thinking should i go for a case which fits under my table?? or get the Crosair 400r and put it above the table near my led monitor
> 
> if it should fit below the table it should be 45cm or below it  any suggestions!!!!



With your hardware, I would go with a 400r as it is an awesome all round case.Keep it next to your monitor on the table if it doesn't fit beneath it.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool
Fixing my finaly config 
Processor;- AMD FX 8350 
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 
RAM;-G.Skill ripjawsX 1600MHz 4GB[i ll add another 4gb later ]
HD;-WD Blue 1 TB
GPU;-Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 
Power supply:-seasonic s12ii 620
case:- Corsair 400r


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome config, no need for a second thought. BTW, are you planning to overclock? These FX series processors are meant for overclocking and if you are not doing it, you are missing half the fun.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 20, 2013)

Drajai said:


> Cool
> Fixing my finaly config
> Processor;- AMD FX 8350
> Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
> ...



Great config. Are you choosing that motherboard for overclocking or for multi-gpu support?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Great config. Are you choosing that motherboard for overclocking or for multi-gpu support?



it is good for both


----------



## Drajai (Sep 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Awesome config, no need for a second thought. BTW, are you planning to overclock? These FX series processors are meant for overclocking and if you are not doing it, you are missing half the fun.



Hell Yea i am planning to overclock 
But definitely after a month or 2 

Planing to use the motherboard for overclocking my CPU and GPU 
may be in feature[after 1 year] i ll buy a new GPU or get another GTX760 and SLI it


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good config Good luck.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 21, 2013)

Drajai said:


> Hell Yea i am planning to overclock
> But definitely after a month or 2
> 
> Planing to use the motherboard for overclocking my CPU and GPU
> may be in feature[after 1 year] i ll buy a new GPU or get another GTX760 and SLI it



After 1 year, SLI is not a good option. On that time new generation of GPUs will be available with lesser price but better performance. If you want SLI then do it within 3/4 months. BTW, I suggest you to start arranging money for a 3K CPU cooler like Deep Cool Ice Blade Pro for overclocking.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 21, 2013)

Ordered my PC today 

Processor;- AMD FX 8350 
Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 
RAM;-Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB
HD;-WD Blue 1 TB
GPU;-Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 [DC2OC]GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 - Graphics Cards - ASUS
Power supply:-Corsair VS650
case:- Corsair 400r
ITEMS CHANGED FROM FINAL CONFIG BCUS THEY DONT HAVE THEM
Total 66K
Will get new PC tuesday 
Thanks everyone for ur help


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats ... GTX 760 is a badass


----------



## Drajai (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys i Need WIFI for my PC

Which one to go for?

PCI type?
or
USB type?
And also the name of the produce 

Main use is online gaming!!!
Dont tell me to get LAN!!! bcus its 100% impossible


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

congrats . wrong choice of the power supply , i would say. atleast you should have got gs 600. anyway get your fingers crossed for the arrival of a beast


----------



## icebags (Sep 21, 2013)

yes, get a better smps, something like seasonic ~600 / TX650/GS600 ....
VS are like lowest tier of proper psu.

yes, get a better smps, something like seasonic ~600 / TX650/GS600 ....
VS are like lowest tier of proper psu.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 23, 2013)

Changed order

changed power supply to Corsair TX650


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2013)

Good choice actually, far far better than VS series.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 23, 2013)

guys need fast reply D:

which one is good WD blue 1tb or WD Green 1tb?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Drajai said:


> guys need fast reply D:
> 
> which one is good WD blue 1tb or WD Green 1tb?



go for blue. black>blue>green



Drajai said:


> Changed order
> 
> changed power supply to Corsair TX650



wise decision


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2013)

Drajai said:


> Guys i Need WIFI for my PC
> 
> Which one to go for?
> 
> ...



PCI type & get this for Rs.850 : D-Link | DWA-525 Wireless N150 PCI Adapter

Now your Config should look like this:

Processor:- AMD FX 8350 -12,500
Motherboard:- Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 -12,500 
RAM:- Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -2500
HDD:- WD Black 1 TB -5500
GPU:- Asus GTX 760 2GB -21,000
Power Supply:- Corsair TX650M -7500
Case:- Corsair 300R Windowed -5200
DVD-RW:- Asus 24B5ST -1000
Fans:- Coolermaster 140mm 2 BLUE LED fans -1200 + Coolermaster 120mm 2 BLUE LED fans -748 
PCI WIFI:- D-Link DWA-525 Wireless N150 -850.
*TOTAL:- Rs.70,550. *


----------



## Drajai (Sep 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> go for blue. black>blue>green
> 
> 
> 
> wise decision



Thanks 
i ll get my new pc tomro 
also added a smasung/lg/sony dvd writer 



bavusani said:


> PCi type & get this for Rs.850 : D-Link | DWA-525 Wireless N150 PCI Adapter



kk i ll get this 



bavusani said:


> PCI type & get this for Rs.850 : D-Link | DWA-525 Wireless N150 PCI Adapter
> 
> Now your Config should look like this:
> 
> ...


my config is same but the case is different:- Corsair 400R xD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Drajai said:


> Thanks
> i ll get my new pc tomro
> also added a smasung/lg/sony dvd writer


keep your fingers crossed.
you added 3 odd or need one?


----------



## Drajai (Sep 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> keep your fingers crossed.
> you added 3 odd or need one?


only one D:
he told me he ll add any one of these drives for 900-1000rs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2013)

Drajai said:


> Thanks
> i ll get my new pc tomro
> also added a smasung/lg/sony dvd writer
> 
> ...



I was suggesting the above config to you only Drajai. Why cannot you take Corsair 300R Windowed Case instead and use 2 fans for front intake and 2 fans for top exhaust.OK. Such an arrangement can prolong your components life as well as keep them cool. What do you say?


----------



## Drajai (Sep 23, 2013)

my monitor which i already have is LG Flatron E2260
i Dont have any cables for it
i think The asus GTX760 dont provide a HDMI cable/dvi cable /display port 
which one to buy for this monitor and the reason?[i ll play games at 1920x1080]



bavusani said:


> I was suggesting the above config to you only Drajai. Why cannot you take Corsair 300R Windowed Case instead and use 2 fans for front intake and 2 fans for top exhaust.OK. Such an arrangement can prolong your components life as well as keep them cool. What do you say?


thanks for the suggestion
cant change anything now...almost all parts are in the shop now ._.
i can only add more


----------



## snap (Sep 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I was suggesting the above config to you only Drajai. Why cannot you take Corsair 300R Windowed Case instead and use 2 fans for front intake and 2 fans for top exhaust.OK. Such an arrangement can prolong your components life as well as keep them cool. What do you say?



but isn't the 400r better than 300r?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2013)

Drajai said:


> my monitor which i already have is LG Flatron E2260
> i Dont have any cables for it
> i think The asus GTX760 dont provide a HDMI cable/dvi cable /display port
> which one to buy for this monitor and the reason?[i ll play games at 1920x1080]
> ...



Buy Belkin HDMI 3 meters for Rs.500 which you can game at 1920x1080 resolution. I have Red Gear HDMI.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2013)

he already  bought  and there us no need of further discussion regarding 300r. anyway 400r is anyday better than 300r.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2013)

snap said:


> but isn't the 400r better than 300r?



Its better but 300R is a much smaller case where you can simply keep on your table instead of on the ground where dust accumulates very fast know that's why.
I used to have an Intel Core i5 3570k RIG in April/2012 which was housed in a Corsair 400R Case. I sold that RIG and bought an AMD RIG with Corsair 300R in April/2013.


----------



## Drajai (Sep 23, 2013)

guys  i think Display port is better than HDMI


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2013)

Nothing like better but Display port offers higher bandwidth than current HDMI 1.4a standard and very much helpful while connecting your 3D 120 Hz TV to your computer where HDMI 1.4a can only offer bandwidth of maximum 30 Fps at 1080P resolution and for 4K displays. But for PC Monitor, HDMI is more than enough upto XHD (2560X1440 or 2560X1600) resolution.


----------

